# the problems never end



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

this is a repost from a great pyr group im in.

ok so i took winston to the vet today, and we had his dew claws clipped...and the vet who is a buffoon, clipped them too short and winston bled. the vet said that he cut the ''quick'' vein so he basically cut a nerve.

im concerned this will have permanent damage for winston..like nerve damage or something???

my second question is this...
i was just petting winston and noticed a small bump on his hind hip. my last dog died of mast cell tumors, and im considering bringing winston back in for aspiration...ugh im just nervous. this is more of a vent than a question

3rd question...vet said the reason winston licks his paws is because he has DEEP paws and has developed doggy athletes foot. are deep paws common for pyrs? he said to wash his paws with antibacterial soap and lotriman? 

so yeah, ive had wisnton for a week and already he may have tumors


----------



## malluver1005

It wouldn't be a bad idea to have the lump checked out. Winston won't have permanent nerve damage. Have you ever cut your nails too short? That's what it's like for a dog too. When you cut the quick, the nail will bleed for a little bit. It's nothing to worry about...


----------



## DaneMama

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> this is a repost from a great pyr group im in.
> 
> ok so i took winston to the vet today, and we had his dew claws clipped...and the vet who is a buffoon, clipped them too short and winston bled. the vet said that he cut the ''quick'' vein so he basically cut a nerve.
> 
> im concerned this will have permanent damage for winston..like nerve damage or something???


Its all too easy to "quick" a dog. Think of it like clipping your own finger nail too short. It hurts and bleeds a bit. No permanent damage to worry about. No matter how skilled the person is clipping a dog's nails is, it happens from time to time for one reason or another. Some dogs just have longer quicks than most dogs, or the dog is super jumpy and flinched at the time of the clip. 



> my second question is this...
> i was just petting winston and noticed a small bump on his hind hip. my last dog died of mast cell tumors, and im considering bringing winston back in for aspiration...ugh im just nervous. this is more of a vent than a question


I always suggest being safe than sorry in these situations. Get the lump checked out while its still small. I can understand your concern, but given your experience with Shane, you should be extra diligent about getting lumps and bumps checked out ASAP...no matter how hard it may be. 



> 3rd question...vet said the reason winston licks his paws is because he has DEEP paws and has developed doggy athletes foot. are deep paws common for pyrs? he said to wash his paws with antibacterial soap and lotriman?
> 
> so yeah, ive had wisnton for a week and already he may have tumors


This is somewhat common in the summer unfortunately. Typically dogs are treated with an antibiotic along with an anti fungal creme. But I would also just wash his paws like you've been instructed to do. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

DaneMama said:


> Its all too easy to "quick" a dog. Think of it like clipping your own finger nail too short. It hurts and bleeds a bit. No permanent damage to worry about. No matter how skilled the person is clipping a dog's nails is, it happens from time to time for one reason or another. Some dogs just have longer quicks than most dogs, or the dog is super jumpy and flinched at the time of the clip.
> 
> 
> 
> I always suggest being safe than sorry in these situations. Get the lump checked out while its still small. I can understand your concern, but given your experience with Shane, you should be extra diligent about getting lumps and bumps checked out ASAP...no matter how hard it may be.
> 
> 
> 
> This is somewhat common in the summer unfortunately. Typically dogs are treated with an antibiotic along with an anti fungal creme. But I would also just wash his paws like you've been instructed to do.
> 
> Hope this helps!


when u say it hurts and bleeds, u mean just for a minute right?
i think this is all god's way of telling me i don't deserve a dog


----------



## Ania's Mommy

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> when u say it hurts and bleeds, u mean just for a minute right?
> i think this is all god's way of telling me i don't deserve a dog


Knock it off, man. Just, knock it off. Of COURSE you deserve a dog. You tend to read a heck of a lot in little things. :wink:

I've cut Ania's quick before. And she's just fine. In fact, she was back to 100% about a half hour later. It's really not a big deal. Does it hurt? Yeah. But it's more of an irritating pain than a true pain. When you cut your own fingernails too short, does that mean you don't deserve hands? :becky:

Don't know what to tell you about the feet. Sounds like you've already gotten some good advice anyway.

But I'd get the lump checked out. Nip that sucker in the bud!

You're a good doggy daddy. Stop beating yourself up for every little thing. Everything will be alright. :smile:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

Ania's Mommy said:


> Knock it off, man. Just, knock it off. Of COURSE you deserve a dog. You tend to read a heck of a lot in little things. :wink:
> 
> I've cut Ania's quick before. And she's just fine. In fact, she was back to 100% about a half hour later. It's really not a big deal. Does it hurt? Yeah. But it's more of an irritating pain than a true pain. When you cut your own fingernails too short, does that mean you don't deserve hands? :becky:
> 
> Don't know what to tell you about the feet. Sounds like you've already gotten some good advice anyway.
> 
> But I'd get the lump checked out. Nip that sucker in the bud!
> 
> You're a good doggy daddy. Stop beating yourself up for every little thing. Everything will be alright. :smile:


thanks richelle
i agree i a good dog daddy, but the lumps are just too much to handle


----------



## DaneMama

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> when u say it hurts and bleeds, u mean just for a minute right?
> i think this is all god's way of telling me i don't deserve a dog


Some dogs don't even notice it happen, which is usually the big, knuckle head dogs. And if a dog does notice it, it is for only a few seconds. 

Don't you think if god didn't want you to have a dog, you wouldn't have one right now? I think you're meant to have a dog. Please stop being so hard on yourself.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

DaneMama said:


> Some dogs don't even notice it happen, which is usually the big, knuckle head dogs. And if a dog does notice it, it is for only a few seconds.
> 
> Don't you think if god didn't want you to have a dog, you wouldn't have one right now? I think you're meant to have a dog. Please stop being so hard on yourself.


well i do feel better aboutt he ''quick'' issue, although im still pretty ticked off, ive had wisnton for 1 week and im finding stuff on him...very ticked off.


----------



## DaneMama

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well i do feel better aboutt he ''quick'' issue, although im still pretty ticked off, ive had wisnton for 1 week and im finding stuff on him...very ticked off.


Did you contact the rescue organization you got him from? Sometimes these places/groups will help cover medical things within a certain time of adoption. 

BUT don't be ticked off. The rescue you got him from isn't to blame, not all those groups have the funding to do all the medical tests on every dog they get in. OR they just didn't see it or notice it (small bumps on big hairy dogs are easy to over look). 

Its ok to be concerned about it, but be proactive. Get it checked out.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

DaneMama said:


> Did you contact the rescue organization you got him from? Sometimes these places/groups will help cover medical things within a certain time of adoption.
> 
> BUT don't be ticked off. The rescue you got him from isn't to blame, not all those groups have the funding to do all the medical tests on every dog they get in. OR they just didn't see it or notice it (small bumps on big hairy dogs are easy to over look).
> 
> Its ok to be concerned about it, but be proactive. Get it checked out.


nat,
im not mad at the rescue at all..im more mad at my horrible luck..

i have 20 days from the adoption ate to ''return him for a full refund''.

but i doubt theyd pay for an aspiration. i coul always threaten to return him, biut i dont thinki would...and id be scared theyd force us to return him.
the rescue actually did a LOT of testing...he used to have whipworm a month ago and thy cleared that up.they also gave us a bunch of frontline and interceptor.


----------



## DoglovingSenior

Do they still sell Styptic pencils-men used to use them for shaving nicks, they stop the bleeding almost immediately. I keep one on hand-they last forever


----------



## DoglovingSenior

You need to ease up, for Winston's sake if not your own! He tunes in to YOUR feelings-how do you think he feels with all of your anxiety????? He'll be a nervous wreck!


----------



## DaneMama

Also, did he have vaccines? It could be a vaccine reaction....?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

DoglovingSenior said:


> You need to ease up, for Winston's sake if not your own! He tunes in to YOUR feelings-how do you think he feels with all of your anxiety????? He'll be a nervous wreck!


 did u jsut switch avitars or am i going crazy?


DaneMama said:


> Also, did he have vaccines? It could be a vaccine reaction....?


he
s had them, but not recently.


----------



## DaneMama

Vaccine reaction can still be around for a month or so after it was given.


----------



## Caty M

DaneMama said:


> Some dogs don't even notice it happen, which is usually the big, knuckle head dogs. And if a dog does notice it, it is for only a few seconds.


My boyfriend cut Tess's nails when I was out. He called me in a bit of a panic, asking "Um. Are all their nails supposed to bleed when you cut them?"

Yep. He cut every single one too short and it bled.

She didn't even notice. And she's not big nor a knucklehead. She's a cuddle bug. :smile: I got him to spray some hydrogen peroxide on them just in case but I doubt they would have infected anyway.

.. This is why I am in charge of the grooming stuff. :wink:


----------



## chowder

Deep paws are common in chows. My black boy in my avatar had them so deep that we had to check them every day. He would actually get acorns and rocks stuck up in them! Then they would get infected. We would just take a little baby wipe, put our finger in it, and wipe out his paws every single day. You have to get down deep to make sure you get the junk out from between the pads. It was amazing what would get stuck up in there. 

If you do that with Winston, he will get used to it really quickly and probably won't have any future trouble. He may not like it at first if he paws are sore but do it every day (real gently at first) and he will get used to it. We have special antibiotic wipes for Rocky's paws now that are helping a lot. Maybe your vet can give you some of those. They are a lot easier to use then soap and water.


----------



## cast71

Clean his paws with cotton balls soaked in extra virgin coconut oil;0) bump could be a reaction to frontline, heartguard, vaccines. Think about using minimal vaccines and least amount or no pesticides;0)


----------



## kevin bradley

the nail cutting is nothing, RC. I've my guys more times than I'd like to remember. They actually make a powder type stuff to help stop the bleeding but I've found it usually stops pretty "quick" on its own.....hahaha... no pun. 

the lump?... have it checked out... is it soft and moveable?--believe those are typically nothing. I don't know the scientific name but I think they are just fatty cysts as my vet calls them. But definitely worth a check. I'd have to guess he's fine.

Harry is part Chow and has deep paws. Man, I love his paws. Not to sound too corny but they are the softest, most lovable paws---remind me of a big fluffy Bear's paws. God I love that Dog. More than I can write. 

Good luck RC.


----------



## BrownieM

Don't worry about hitting the quick! I clip my dogs' nails weekly and I often hit the quick on accident. Yes, it bleeds and is often more traumatizing to the human than the dog ( at least in my experience). My dogs don't even flinch when I hit the quick. I put some Styptic powder on it and good to go.


----------



## minnieme

RCTRIPLEFRESH5, ya gotta calm down. Dogs have their ups and downs as I'm sure you know. I feel the same frustration you do..... I'm switching my dog over to raw presently and we've just had nothing but problems. It's rough but it will end. There is a light at the end of the tunnel! The nail cutting thing is no biggie as everyone has reiterated. And the lump -- have it checked out at the vet. Be proactive and that should ease your mind that you're doing the best you can do. I think that when you get a dog, you agree to any of the issues they come along with........ They're a lot of work, but in my mind, 100% worth it. Hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## schtuffy

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> when u say it hurts and bleeds, u mean just for a minute right?
> i think this is all god's way of telling me i don't deserve a dog


The first time I clipped Louis' quick, I freaked out and actually started crying because I felt so bad. Let me just say, the first time wasn't the last. He's a yelper...so every time it happens he will yelp or whimper. Then he will lick at it for a couple minutes and forget about it. Trust me, I feel horrible each time. But what am I supposed to do, not clip his nails? He goes back to running around like nothing happened within 5 minutes. Definitely worse for the humans than the dogs :frown:


----------



## DoglovingSenior

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> did u jsut switch avitars or am i going crazy?
> he.


No, you're not going crazy  I was playing around with photos last night(this morning) trying to get my other guy up .


----------



## KittyKat

I'm surprised you didn't run into this nail issue with your last dog. It's inevitable that you'll hit the quick at some point, just gotta patch it up and move on.


----------



## meggels

Dave, I mean this in all sincerity, but have you thought about seeing a doctor for your ocd and anxiety issues? I think it might make dog ownership, and life in general, much more enjoyable. And this comes from someone who struggles with similar issues.


----------



## wags

Aww its not a big issue nail bleeding! I remember when Sandi went to the clinic for a quick check that petsmart is associated with and they trimmed her nails for me ( I never went back) My hubby took her out and I didn't look at the floor, but then funny the vet came out and asked to see her again I was like WHY? and then I saw blood all over the floor I was like holy cow is that my dog? and he had trimmed her nails so short she was bleeding all over. Funny he asked to have her brought back in so he must have known, well anyway he put the powder on her and she was fine. The other day my hubby trimmed her nails as I feed her 3 calorie treats ahh she was in heaven haha but he clipped one nail too short . She lived and is fine, you can put corn starch there to stop the bleeding as well. But as for the lump have it checked. You are too paranoid about everything! Take a break go have something nice and relax with Winston, have fun with him! I can see why your worried but he will be fine! And so will you!


----------



## KittyKat

meggels said:


> Dave, I mean this in all sincerity, but have you thought about seeing a doctor for your ocd and anxiety issues? I think it might make dog ownership, and life in general, much more enjoyable. And this comes from someone who struggles with similar issues.


I agree with this. I mean your last dog just passed away less then a month ago, and you already have a new dog. It's obvious you are still grieving over the loss of your last dog (and who wouldn't be less then a month after they died?). I honestly don't think it was the right idea getting a new dog so soon. You should work out your issues with your loss, work on your anxiety issues/ocd and then when you are done grieving get a new dog. Panicking over everything and then berating yourself saying you don't deserve another dog just shows how torn up you are... and well... it's natural considering you jumped on getting a new dog so soon. You don't seem ready for a new responsibility when you are still working out your feelings over your last dog.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

KittyKat said:


> I agree with this. I mean your last dog just passed away less then a month ago, and you already have a new dog. It's obvious you are still grieving over the loss of your last dog (and who wouldn't be less then a month after they died?). I honestly don't think it was the right idea getting a new dog so soon. You should work out your issues with your loss, work on your anxiety issues/ocd and then when you are done grieving get a new dog. Panicking over everything and then berating yourself saying you don't deserve another dog just shows how torn up you are... and well... it's natural considering you jumped on getting a new dog so soon. You don't seem ready for a new responsibility when you are still working out your feelings over your last dog.


it definitely was the right idea to get a new dog, and i am more than happy with my decision.
thanks for the comment though!

there is nothing wrong with being cautious over things with ur animal...everyone here does it to a degree...we are all obsessed with dog food for crying out loud. also some things m obsessed over, others might not look twice over, but other things some people here obsess over, i am nonchalant about.

and i already have a new dog, if you are implying giving up winston but that is never happening, and i am the best owner he can ot will ever have.

also if winston were to die tomorrow, i would start looking for a new dog....i am not heartless...it is not that i dont care about each specific dog, it is my personality that dictates i must always have a dog in my life.

there are people with MULTIPLE DOGS AT ONCE, MAYBE they are wrong for having multiple dogs at one? I choose to devote my love to one dog at a time, and when that dog goes, the house is very empty, and i need another one.

i mean, i was anxious about shane;s lumps too, even though he was my first dog..it's natural to be anxious about these things..and make rant threads. When your vet says ;;damn it'' after clipping your dog's nails, and u see blood, of course ure gonna be upset

i think this makes me a good parent, never can be too cautious.
i do see a therapist for the anxiety though.
but i don't appreciate you saying i dont have responsibility..when i can ask why you are on this forum insulting my responsibility when u can be taking care of your dog.

im not posting this as a malicious post, just my response.


btw i thought id update you guys on what i was doing for winstons athletes foot. i bought him some vetricyn. Apparently this stuff works wonders, and since lotrimen is lethal this was my preferred option.


----------



## magicre

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> thanks richelle
> i agree i a good dog daddy, but the lumps are just too much to handle


you have been handling things.....so knock that one off too..


just because a dog has a lump it is not automatically cancer.....this is a brand new dog, with a brand new story....create memories, don't make your new dog live with past memories...

you have a winston now so you two can write a whole new story together. get the lump checked out. it's probably a bug bite...


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

magicre said:


> you have been handling things.....so knock that one off too..
> 
> 
> just because a dog has a lump it is not automatically cancer.....this is a brand new dog, with a brand new story....create memories, don't make your new dog live with past memories...
> 
> you have a winston now so you two can write a whole new story together. get the lump checked out. it's probably a bug bite...


we have an appt tomorrow. we will prob just have the vet look at it, and then decide if we want to aspirate it.we think it might just be a pimple, and aspiration is 160 dollars. truth be told, even if it were cancer, we prob wouldn';t do much for him With shane, we did not lie the way the cancer protocol worked


----------



## magicre

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> we have an appt tomorrow. we will prob just have the vet look at it, and then decide if we want to aspirate it.we think it might just be a pimple, and aspiration is 160 dollars. truth be told, even if it were cancer, we prob wouldn';t do much for him With shane, we did not lie the way the cancer protocol worked


believe me, i understand the anxiety....however, get to the vet's office and try not to think about the elephant that may NOT be in the room.

this dog is two and a half years old. the likelihood of it being cancer is so slight....and if it is, g'd forbid, there are plenty of vets to go see who would treat your dog so that you'll respect the vet...

but if you spend your time being worried and anxious....then you'll miss all the fun of this wonderful dog....and all you'll do is worry and bitch about how unfair life was with shane....shane is resting in peace or running around with my animals who have died.....

but winston is here now. live for the now and come from a place of yes. not no.


----------



## meggels

Dave, everyone here just wants you to enjoy your dog owning experience. But there are so many posts over this miniscule things that seem to cause a large amount of anxiety. Like when you posted about Winstons nose touching the camera and wondering if he could be harmed by this. I'm sorry, but that is not normal. There's nothing wrong with being cautious, I am cautious, but there is a point where it has a negative effect on your life and I think I and others (sorry to speak for others if this is untrue) see you at a point where you are so worried over these small occurrences where it appears (just through your writing, so we could be wrong) to get a drastic hold on your life and throw you into a total panicked frenzy. 

Just my two cents. Again, I am someone who comes from a family riddled with anxiety and other mental disorders, heck, I have it myself lol


----------



## DoglovingSenior

I think that I just got kicked off line-this is probably a good thing as I probably should have sent what I was posting PM. RC, I tried posting to you PM and have received no answer which makes me wonder how sincere you are about what you do post. The Rants, the hostility towards people who have only expressed concern for you and your dog! This is one of the 2 TOP Forums that I have been on in 20+ years - many others would have had you dissolving in to a REAL RANT after your first few posts. I will not write anything after this - but, I want you to know -some of us have been where you are and ultimately only YOU can decide if you are going to be sick or well. No pill, or therapist can do it for you! "Peace, OUT" & the VERY BEST to Winston.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

DoglovingSenior said:


> I think that I just got kicked off line-this is probably a good thing as I probably should have sent what I was posting PM. RC, I tried posting to you PM and have received no answer which makes me wonder how sincere you are about what you do post. The Rants, the hostility towards people who have only expressed concern for you and your dog! This is one of the 2 TOP Forums that I have been on in 20+ years - many others would have had you dissolving in to a REAL RANT after your first few posts. I will not write anything after this - but, I want you to know -some of us have been where you are and ultimately only YOU can decide if you are going to be sick or well. No pill, or therapist can do it for you! "Peace, OUT" & the VERY BEST to Winston.


i dont need to respond to every single pm man, i did not feel lie responding to yours.
dont take it personally.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

meggels said:


> Dave, everyone here just wants you to enjoy your dog owning experience. But there are so many posts over this miniscule things that seem to cause a large amount of anxiety. Like when you posted about Winstons nose touching the camera and wondering if he could be harmed by this. I'm sorry, but that is not normal. There's nothing wrong with being cautious, I am cautious, but there is a point where it has a negative effect on your life and I think I and others (sorry to speak for others if this is untrue) see you at a point where you are so worried over these small occurrences where it appears (just through your writing, so we could be wrong) to get a drastic hold on your life and throw you into a total panicked frenzy.
> 
> Just my two cents. Again, I am someone who comes from a family riddled with anxiety and other mental disorders, heck, I have it myself lol


yeah i worry a lil too much sometimes, but I still feel a lot of it is warranted


----------



## meggels

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i dont need to respond to every single pm man, i did not feel lie responding to yours.
> dont take it personally.



But you get very very offended when people don't respond to you in a matter of minutes or perhaps skip over your post.....


----------



## meggels

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> yeah i worry a lil too much sometimes, but I still feel a lot of it is warranted



Someone with an anxiety disorder WOULD think it's warranted...that's the thing...


----------



## KittyKat

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> it definitely was the right idea to get a new dog, and i am more than happy with my decision.
> thanks for the comment though!
> 
> there is nothing wrong with being cautious over things with ur animal...everyone here does it to a degree...we are all obsessed with dog food for crying out loud. also some things m obsessed over, others might not look twice over, but other things some people here obsess over, i am nonchalant about.
> 
> and i already have a new dog, if you are implying giving up winston but that is never happening, and i am the best owner he can ot will ever have.
> 
> also if winston were to die tomorrow, i would start looking for a new dog....i am not heartless...it is not that i dont care about each specific dog, it is my personality that dictates i must always have a dog in my life.
> 
> there are people with MULTIPLE DOGS AT ONCE, MAYBE they are wrong for having multiple dogs at one? I choose to devote my love to one dog at a time, and when that dog goes, the house is very empty, and i need another one.
> 
> i mean, i was anxious about shane;s lumps too, even though he was my first dog..it's natural to be anxious about these things..and make rant threads. When your vet says ;;damn it'' after clipping your dog's nails, and u see blood, of course ure gonna be upset
> 
> i think this makes me a good parent, never can be too cautious.
> i do see a therapist for the anxiety though.
> but i don't appreciate you saying i dont have responsibility..when i can ask why you are on this forum insulting my responsibility when u can be taking care of your dog.
> 
> im not posting this as a malicious post, just my response.
> 
> 
> btw i thought id update you guys on what i was doing for winstons athletes foot. i bought him some vetricyn. Apparently this stuff works wonders, and since lotrimen is lethal this was my preferred option.


I had a big reply all laid out.. but then I figured that i should just get to the point. Anxiety is not something you can just push to the side. You have to take it step by step. Draw a line in the sand, and cross it. Rinse and repeat until anxiety breaks and routs... and then you give chase. YOU have to want the change. If you are still in the mindset that your over the top feelings are warranted then no therapist can help you. 

If, however, you are willing to take the bull by the horns here, and not run away... you can use Winston to your advantage to help you with your anxiety.... but it would mean a lot of work on your part. Are you willing to take the challenge? Are you willing to let Winston teach you how to live a life without anxiety(or at least a lot less)? WWWD. What would Winston do?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

meggels said:


> But you get very very offended when people don't respond to you in a matter of minutes or perhaps skip over your post.....


when?

lol..


----------



## meggels

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> when?
> 
> lol..


Several times. I can think of a few instances (though I don't remember the topic it was posted in) when you would get all huffy if you felt that people were skipping over you or not responding quick enough.

Don't be so unreasonable Dave. I think you need to close your mouth (or in this case, stop typing for a few moments) and open your ears (or in this case, re-read what people are saying to you). Many people are seeing a pattern but you.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

meggels said:


> Several times. I can think of a few instances (though I don't remember the topic it was posted in) when you would get all huffy if you felt that people were skipping over you or not responding quick enough.
> 
> Don't be so unreasonable Dave. I think you need to close your mouth (or in this case, stop typing for a few moments) and open your ears (or in this case, re-read what people are saying to you). Many people are seeing a pattern but you.


listen i can point out problematic things about everyone in this thread.(not saying you guys are bad people, but we all have our faults)...but i do keep my mouth shut on that...i do appreciate the unneeded concern, but just focus on your dog's quality of life, instead of mine...im giving him a great home, and my worries are warranted...and ieven said i was over the nail and camera issue. when u experience something for the FIRST TIME of course you are going to be alil shocked...i never knew cutting a nail could make it bleeed so of course until i got confirmation on it, i was worried. and of course im annoyed that i felt a pimple on winston....u would be too, if u JUST adopted dog, and are already feeling that.

on an unrelated note i was wondering something yesterday. i thought u were feeding ur dog natural balance since u get it free...did u decide to do premade raw instead, and what are u going to do with the free bags


----------



## meggels

My french bulldog is back on premade raw because he was getting yeasty ears again being back on kibble.

I get a voucher once a month for any size bag of NB (I don't have bags of it sitting around lol, thank god. I already have 30 boxes of samples stacked around my studio apartment). My hound mix Abbie will stay on Natural Balance, probably their newer grain free Alpha formula, or the Synergy formula (non grain free but highest in protein), since she has no health issues and does well on pretty much anything I feed her, grain free or grain inclusive. Once I'm in a place financially where I can drop an extra $50 a month on food for her, she'll probably go back on Earthborn.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

meggels said:


> My french bulldog is back on premade raw because he was getting yeasty ears again being back on kibble.
> 
> I get a voucher once a month for any size bag of NB (I don't have bags of it sitting around lol, thank god. I already have 30 boxes of samples stacked around my studio apartment). My hound mix Abbie will stay on Natural Balance, probably their newer grain free Alpha formula, or the Synergy formula (non grain free but highest in protein), since she has no health issues and does well on pretty much anything I feed her, grain free or grain inclusive. Once I'm in a place financially where I can drop an extra $50 a month on food for her, she'll probably go back on Earthborn.


i honestly believe earthborn on paper is the best food there is(the primitive natural formula) i believe orien on paper beats out the other formulas though.
earthborn didnt work so well for shane, but i think that is because he was sick, and i can't wait to get winston on the earthborn. one more bag of totw, then he will be on a rotation of primitive natural. i mean there is no denying that the food is loaded with meat just by looking at the ingredients...and quality meats like whitefish as oppose to ocean fish. 
but yeah, even though NB isnt the greatest food around, you shouldnt feel guilty about feeding sine, noone can pass up free food, and it's still better than what most people are feeding...plus you are basically doing it so you can save up more money to buy the good stuff. that is a good way to look at it.


----------



## Caty M

I think we need to not talk about people's mental state on a public dog food forum. It's a sensitive topic and most people wouldn't like to be called out on it. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Caty M

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i honestly believe earthborn on paper is the best food there is(the primitive natural formula) i believe orien on paper beats out the other formulas though.
> earthborn didnt work so well for shane, but i think that is because he was sick, and i can't wait to get winston on the earthborn. one more bag of totw, then he will be on a rotation of primitive natural. i mean there is no denying that the food is loaded with meat just by looking at the ingredients...and quality meats like whitefish as oppose to ocean fish.
> but yeah, even though NB isnt the greatest food around, you shouldnt feel guilty about feeding sine, noone can pass up free food, and it's still better than what most people are feeding...plus you are basically doing it so you can save up more money to buy the good stuff. that is a good way to look at it.


How is ocean fish worse than whitefish? Neither of them are named meats. I'd prefer ocean fish because it would likely contain some oily fish. Oily is better than white.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

Caty M said:


> How is ocean fish worse than whitefish? Neither of them are named meats. I'd prefer ocean fish because it would likely contain some oily fish. Oily is better than white.


i know that ocean fish is mehaden fish, which ive heard is preserved with harmful chemicals , is low quality, and also it spoils very fast and thus is not approved for human consumption.


----------



## Caty M

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i know that ocean fish is mehaden fish, which ive heard is preserved with harmful chemicals , is low quality, and also it spoils very fast and thus is not approved for human consumption.


All fish meal unless otherwise stated by the company is preserved with ethoxyquin. Whitefish meal is a fish meal, too. I don't consider menhaden to be low quality because it's used to make human fish oil supplements.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

Caty M said:


> All fish meal unless otherwise stated by the company is preserved with ethoxyquin. Whitefish meal is a fish meal, too. I don't consider menhaden to be low quality because it's used to make human fish oil supplements.


well in either case, meggels has todl me that earthborn is ethox free...and I am happy about that.


----------



## SerenityFL

You know, RC, I am with you on the dog nails and the bleeding. I mean, I know it happens because I've done it before on accident to the poor doggie I had when I lived in Seattle. (Sorry, Pandora.) Her nails and the nails of my current hoodlums, are black. Jet black. If they had white nails, I would be able to see the quick and not cut so far but with black, man, you're guessing and sometimes you're wrong.

I do not like cutting their nails. I don't want to hurt them even if for a minute. As it stands, the boy has to be muzzled when he gets his nails trimmed. The vets in Miami had to do that when I brought them in after Sakari's wrist incident. I decided to bring him in when we went for her check up and since cutting nails was only $8, I figured let them do it...for $8 and me not cutting the quick, so worth it.

But, unbelievably, the price is higher here in Maine for the same thing. So I went and got nail clippers, better ones. Well, I went to the store, picked out a few, and walked in to the groomer area and asked the lady which one she thought was the best one cause I ain't got no clue....kay?

She told me which ones were best, (not the most expensive), why they were the best and then I proceeded to spill my guts about my anxieties with clipping their black nails.

This lady, who makes a living grooming dogs, including clipping nails, could have just told me to come there to get it done and make money. Instead, she told me how to do it so as not to ever cut the quick. Ever. And I like the solution...it works for me. May not work for others but it works, for me.

She told me that every day, just before meal time, take ONE nail, and clip just a little bit. Not to the length I think they should be, just a little bit off the tip. The next day, do the second nail. The next day, third nail...and on and on. By the time I finished with all four feet, I would be ready to clip the first nail again.

Not only that, but it gets the boy hoodlum used to having his nails clipped and eventually I won't have to have him wear a muzzle. (Yes, he nips! Another reason I was anxious about cutting them...he's already scared sh**less about getting them done to the point he'll nip...no need to be hurting him!!)

So, if Winston has white nails, look for the quick in the nails and you should be fine. If he has black nails, you can try the above method. Heck, you can use that method even if he has white nails. It makes nail clipping a whole lot more pleasant in this house, anyway...for the hoodlums AND me.


----------



## Missouridanes

That's a good idea.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

SerenityFL said:


> You know, RC, I am with you on the dog nails and the bleeding. I mean, I know it happens because I've done it before on accident to the poor doggie I had when I lived in Seattle. (Sorry, Pandora.) Her nails and the nails of my current hoodlums, are black. Jet black. If they had white nails, I would be able to see the quick and not cut so far but with black, man, you're guessing and sometimes you're wrong.
> 
> I do not like cutting their nails. I don't want to hurt them even if for a minute. As it stands, the boy has to be muzzled when he gets his nails trimmed. The vets in Miami had to do that when I brought them in after Sakari's wrist incident. I decided to bring him in when we went for her check up and since cutting nails was only $8, I figured let them do it...for $8 and me not cutting the quick, so worth it.
> 
> But, unbelievably, the price is higher here in Maine for the same thing. So I went and got nail clippers, better ones. Well, I went to the store, picked out a few, and walked in to the groomer area and asked the lady which one she thought was the best one cause I ain't got no clue....kay?
> 
> She told me which ones were best, (not the most expensive), why they were the best and then I proceeded to spill my guts about my anxieties with clipping their black nails.
> 
> This lady, who makes a living grooming dogs, including clipping nails, could have just told me to come there to get it done and make money. Instead, she told me how to do it so as not to ever cut the quick. Ever. And I like the solution...it works for me. May not work for others but it works, for me.
> 
> She told me that every day, just before meal time, take ONE nail, and clip just a little bit. Not to the length I think they should be, just a little bit off the tip. The next day, do the second nail. The next day, third nail...and on and on. By the time I finished with all four feet, I would be ready to clip the first nail again.
> 
> Not only that, but it gets the boy hoodlum used to having his nails clipped and eventually I won't have to have him wear a muzzle. (Yes, he nips! Another reason I was anxious about cutting them...he's already scared sh**less about getting them done to the point he'll nip...no need to be hurting him!!)
> 
> So, if Winston has white nails, look for the quick in the nails and you should be fine. If he has black nails, you can try the above method. Heck, you can use that method even if he has white nails. It makes nail clipping a whole lot more pleasant in this house, anyway...for the hoodlums AND me.


yeah i guess as long as the nails are not too long, cutting ust a little bit off the top isnt too bad.
winston has white nails, but idk what the quick looks like, and apparently neither does the vet..although in fairness, he cut all but 1 correctly.


----------



## Porphyria

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> winston has white nails, but idk what the quick looks like, and apparently neither does the vet..although in fairness, he cut all but 1 correctly.


If they're white then they will probably also be somewhat translucent. If that's the case, it's not too hard to see the quick; just take a close look at the nail, and you should see that the part of the nail closest to the paw looks sort of pinkish...that pink is the quick. Just make sure you don't cut too close to that pink! Even with white/clear nails it's not uncommon to make a mistake...sometimes the dog moves, or the person doing the clipping accidentally pushes the nail clipper too close. My dog's nails are pretty easy to see through and I am still so cautious about hitting the quick I probably don't cut them short enough.


----------



## 1605

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> yeah i guess as long as the nails are not too long, cutting ust a little bit off the top isnt too bad.
> winston has white nails, but idk what the quick looks like, and apparently neither does the vet..although in fairness, he cut all but 1 correctly.


This is why using a dremel is our preferred way to go for dog nails.


----------



## magicre

SubMariner said:


> This is why using a dremel is our preferred way to go for dog nails.


i wish we could use the dremel.....bubba apparently cannot stand the noise, so it's clippers for him.


----------



## kevin bradley

good lord, if I tried to break out a power tool to cut their nails, all hell would break loose in my house. 

Even vacuuming is quite the experience at my place. RUN FOR YOUR LIFE would be the best way to describe it. 

Pinning them down and flipping on the Dremel? It almost makes me laugh at the absurb notion(just speaking how it would work in MY home)


----------



## xellil

I don't cut my dogs nails. Both are black, one has quick that goes almost to the end of his toenail so his toenails always look way too long, and the other has little teeny tiny toenails. 

I might actually try the dremel thing - I've thought on TV it looked pretty cool.


----------



## Liz

We dremel everyone even the pups we petsit. No one realaly cares much and I haven't hit a quick in quite a while now. I love the dremel. Not the little pet paws - that doesn't work at all for us.


----------



## schtuffy

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> yeah i guess as long as the nails are not too long, cutting ust a little bit off the top isnt too bad.
> winston has white nails, but idk what the quick looks like, and apparently neither does the vet..although in fairness, he cut all but 1 correctly.


You're lucky Winston has white nails. Louis had them when he was a pup, but they got darker as he matured. They aren't completely black, but 7 out of his 8 front nails are half black to the point where I can't see the quick clearly. If you hold Winston's paw up to the light, you might be able to see a pink center running through the claws, that's the quick. 

I have the Pedi-paws thing...I did a lot of reading and it seems like an actual dremel that you buy at sears or walmart will be a better investment in the long run. Louis hates the Pedi-paws, but I've been trying to condition him to it, simply because after nipping his quick a few times with the clipper, he's really starting to hate it when the blades come down and squeeze onto his claw. I knew the Pedi-paws wasn't great, but it was $9.99 at Bed Bath and Beyond, and I had a 20% off coupon :wink:

Once (if) he gets accustomed to it, I will invest in a real dremel. It doesn't help that the fur on his paws can get long though...but I've heard that putting some pantyhose over their paws like a sock until their claws pop out will make it easier to file the claws without snagging hair.


----------



## meggels

I've tried thee pedi paws, works like poo IMO. 

I have a dremel for pet nails made by Oster and it works wonderfully.

You can also get a regular dremel from a hardware store. I much prefer the dremel over the clippers, I think there's less of a chance of making them bleed. And I like how the nails come out better when they are dremeled.


----------



## schtuffy

meggels said:


> I've tried thee pedi paws, works like poo IMO.


I agree...but you know what? Pedi-paws actually works great for my birds, LOL. So I guess once I phase it out for Louis, at least the $8 won't go to complete waste!


----------



## Liz

Pet Edge has a less expensive dremel style grinder. I have had this for 2 years now and it does a really good job. It was less than $30.00.


----------



## BrownieM

The only dremel that I personally will use and that I would recommend is a REAL dremel. Not a pet dremel - those do not work well IMO. This is what I have and it is fabulous: Dremel 2101434 10.8V Lithium-Ion Cordless Rotary Tool Kit


----------



## meggels

BrownieM said:


> The only dremel that I personally will use and that I would recommend is a REAL dremel. Not a pet dremel - those do not work well IMO. This is what I have and it is fabulous: Dremel 2101434 10.8V Lithium-Ion Cordless Rotary Tool Kit


I disagree. I have one from Oster that works really well. I think it's a good step up towards a real dremel which are more powerful lol. I bought mine never having used one before but I've gotten the hang of it LOL. 

Amazon.com: Dremel 7300-PT 4.8-Volt Pet Grooming Kit: Home Improvement


Correction: It's not from Oster, but the other ones I was looking at were lol.


----------



## BrownieM

Meggels - I am not saying the other ones don't work..but a real Dremel is the most powerful. If Dremeling the nails of a large dog, like that of the OP, I think that anything less than a regular Dremel is going to be less powerful, less effective and not last as long. Most people that I know who have used both pet Dremels and regular dremels agree that the "pet" version is a waste compared to the real thing. This is not surprising, as anything relabeled "pet" is often of lesser quality than the original.


----------



## CorgiPaws

I've had this dremel for about 4 years now, and it has held up perfectly. 
Master Grooming Tools Pet Nail Grinder Kit | PetEdge.com

Peticure and pedipaws were both garbage IMO. I had no choice but to dremel Champ's nails because I couldn't even find nail clippers that could cut his. 
This one has worked well for 5 danes, a GSD, a corgi, a cocker, and a boxer.
I dremel each dog weekly.


----------



## schtuffy

PuppyPaws said:


> I've had this dremel for about 4 years now, and it has held up perfectly.
> Master Grooming Tools Pet Nail Grinder Kit | PetEdge.com
> 
> Peticure and pedipaws were both garbage IMO. I had no choice but to dremel Champ's nails because I couldn't even find nail clippers that could cut his.
> This one has worked well for 5 danes, a GSD, a corgi, a cocker, and a boxer.
> I dremel each dog weekly.


Do you use all those attachments that come with it?


----------



## 1605

magicre said:


> i wish we could use the dremel.....bubba apparently cannot stand the noise, so it's clippers for him.


The initial mistake when using the dremel is to keep in on constantly. Not only do you NOT leave it continuously running, but you do each nail a little at a time, otherwise the friction heats up the nail too much, making it uncomfortable. Also the constant vibration can be disconcerting.

We've already done the puppy's nails twice. Yes, he puts up a bit of a fuss initially, but when he realizes it's going to happen no matter what, he settles in.


----------



## chowder

I just cut nails with a guillotine clippers. I do the dogs, cats, and even guinea pigs. They all get used to it. With Shade I did the same thing SerenityFL said. He had never had his nails cut and he has a full set of black nails PLUS double dew claws on both back feet. So I started by just pretending to cut a nail and giving him a treat. Then we worked up to actually clipping the tiniest piece off of one nail (and a treat!). Now we can do about 3 nails at a time. It's a work in progress but he's gone from going completely bonkers to letting me cut 3 nails at a time before he just sort of wiggles away. 

Everyone else I started as wee puppies so they were used to it.


----------



## magicre

SubMariner said:


> The initial mistake when using the dremel is to keep in on constantly. Not only do you NOT leave it continuously running, but you do each nail a little at a time, otherwise the friction heats up the nail too much, making it uncomfortable. Also the constant vibration can be disconcerting.
> 
> We've already done the puppy's nails twice. Yes, he puts up a bit of a fuss initially, but when he realizes it's going to happen no matter what, he settles in.


under ideal circumstances....like getting him when he was a puppy rather than rescuing him from a horrid life....i'm not sure it would be an issue. 

it took three months to get him to stop jumping three feet whenever we took out the aluminum foil. 

this is a scared little boy who has a well developed startle reflex.

if ever we do get a puppy, however, i will do what you suggest and probably it will be fine. if ever i get another puppy.


----------



## Liz

That's the one I have. I love it. 4 collies and a sheltie plus visitor dogs all the time getting trime and it runs great.


----------



## chowder

magicre said:


> under ideal circumstances....like getting him when he was a puppy rather than rescuing him from a horrid life....i'm not sure it would be an issue.
> 
> it took three months to get him to stop jumping three feet whenever we took out the aluminum foil.
> 
> this is a scared little boy who has a well developed startle reflex.


That's Shade to a Tee ! When we first got him, EVERYTHING scared the daylights out of him. The toaster popped up once and he took off like he was shot! Picking up a newspaper scared him to death and anything with a fast movement or slightly loud noise scared him! For some reason, even picking up a pocket knife is enough to send him running (forget about opening it!). I'm sure a dremel would send him fleeing from the room.

He's pretty good about the plain old clippers now though. Good old dried lamb lung and a lot of patience!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

well we never got the bump aspirated because i couldnt find it again after i made this thread..due to winstons long hair..and i kind of didnt even want to know. but now i feel it again, and it doesn't look great...i'm already prepared for the worst..i bet it's mast cell cancer like shane had.

i'm gonna fly off the deep end if my brand new dog that ilove so much has cancer.

gonna get his bumps aspirated wednesday.


----------



## Tobi

Well I sincerely hope that isn't the case and i'm sure it isn't, dogs can have funny lumps from a plethora of things... it's extremely hard to tell. wishing the best for your pup though.


----------



## cprcheetah

I feel your pain, as I have lost all too many dogs to cancer over the years, however NOT every bump is mast cell cancer, and not every bump is cancer. Try not to think the worst. Be strong for Winston's sake. Mast Cell Cancers are really not that common, so I would highly doubt that's what he has.


----------



## 1605

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well we never got the bump aspirated because i couldnt find it again after i made this thread..due to winstons long hair..and i kind of didnt even want to know. but now i feel it again, and it doesn't look great...i'm already prepared for the worst..i bet it's mast cell cancer like shane had.
> 
> i'm gonna fly off the deep end if my brand new dog that ilove so much has cancer.
> 
> gonna get his bumps aspirated wednesday.


Ok... seriously... you need help for your neurosis. 

This stuff is taking over your life. Go talk to a professional. Otherwise you will never be happy.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

how is it neurosis..u need help for ur attitude.


SubMariner said:


> Ok... seriously... you need help for your neurosis.
> 
> This stuff is taking over your life. Go talk to a professional. Otherwise you will never be happy.


----------



## CorgiPaws

Play nice, folks.


----------



## newlndnfire

I get why your so upset. It would be SO hard for you, I understand that. I can't imagine having a dog with cancer pass and then finding a lump on your new dog. I think you should relax a bit though. Don't jump to conclusions.  Winston can feel when your nervous and it makes him nervous in turn, so just keep a smile on and give him a hug. You need him right now because its bringing back memories of your old pup. Just give him a hug and big pat! I'm sure you'll feel a bit better! Haha!

I do hope that it's not cancer, I really do. But even if it does turn out to be cancerous, just remember that not ALL hope is lost! There are treatments for cancer and it doesn't mean certain death. Just relax a bit and give yourself a break. I think you worry too much and your going to end up giving yourself an ulcer or a hernia! (Expressions my mother uses) Haha.


----------



## Caty M

Any way you can shave his fur there and take a pic?


----------



## stajbs

RC, here I go again, but seriously now...you have a new furry member of your family. You have been through a devestating loss and admittedly I had hoped you would wait a while before getting another dog, however that's your decision, and it's done. That being said you really need to try and calm yourself down. Take a deep breath man, go to the vet, and get this lump checked out so you can relax. DOgs get warts, lumps etc. It's very likely nothing serious. However, even if this vet tells you it's a non-issue you are likely not to feel any better because I thought you said you disliked this vet. I really hope you can find a vet eventually that you like and trust. I am envisioning you back here at the end of the week saying the vet said it's nothing to worry about and you continuing to fret/worry about it.

I am seriously worried for your dog for different reasons. Dogs look to us to be their leader. That means keeping it together when times get tough. Your dog can "read" you better than you can read yourself. He is able to pick up on all this anxiety you have and it is eventually likely to create some behavioral problems for you as well as all the health worries you have about him. No offense, but it is time to take a long look at yourself and your responses and feelings. Be honest with yourself, and if you get to that point then take yourself off to the doctor to address this anxiety/ocd/paranoia and various other feelings you seem to have. It's okay to take medication to help if you and your doctor feel it is warranted. When you calm down and are less stressed Winston is going to be a lot happier dog and you will be one heck of a lot happier human and dog lover. Good luck!


----------



## xellil

Drugs are wonderful 

Both of my dogs have lumps. Some of them I haven't even had aspirated (gasp). And I am pretty anal about my dogs. 

We can choose to see the glass as half empty, or as half full - it's up to us. Thinking negatively all the time is probably a life-shortener. I know that because I am a glass half empty person. My husband is a glass half full person - and I have to say, he lives alot happier life than I do.


----------



## CavePaws

Ya. Don't be ashamed if you need to take medication. :]
But really. I thought this was you just over dramatizing things this whole time. As you're a bit over the top in general usually.

In either case, I really hope Winston's lump is nothing to worry about and my best of wishes go to you and him. Cheer up!


----------



## magicre

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well we never got the bump aspirated because i couldnt find it again after i made this thread..due to winstons long hair..and i kind of didnt even want to know. but now i feel it again, and it doesn't look great...i'm already prepared for the worst..i bet it's mast cell cancer like shane had.
> 
> i'm gonna fly off the deep end if my brand new dog that ilove so much has cancer.
> 
> gonna get his bumps aspirated wednesday.


if you don't get help soon, you are going to die very young.

from stress and anxiety that you heap upon yourself....i know that you are worried all of the time about perceived things and even real things.....
that you perceive to be even more real.

the negative thoughts you are having can be helped with professionals....i think you need medication for your troubles. 

whilst i would never diagnose in a forum, i promise you that you will feel better if only you would go and see someone, like a psychiatrist....

i am saying this so you can lead a more fulfilled life, without the burdon of all this paranoia and anxiety and panic......please, sincerely, go and see someone.....get on the meds....you will feel better.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

newlndnfire said:


> I get why your so upset. It would be SO hard for you, I understand that. I can't imagine having a dog with cancer pass and then finding a lump on your new dog. I think you should relax a bit though. Don't jump to conclusions.  Winston can feel when your nervous and it makes him nervous in turn, so just keep a smile on and give him a hug. You need him right now because its bringing back memories of your old pup. Just give him a hug and big pat! I'm sure you'll feel a bit better! Haha!
> 
> I do hope that it's not cancer, I really do. But even if it does turn out to be cancerous, just remember that not ALL hope is lost! There are treatments for cancer and it doesn't mean certain death. Just relax a bit and give yourself a break. I think you worry too much and your going to end up giving yourself an ulcer or a hernia! (Expressions my mother uses) Haha.


eh mot cancer treatments are just as bad as doing nothing, and we prob wouldn;t go through that..but hopefully it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

Caty M said:


> Any way you can shave his fur there and take a pic?


don;;t have a buzzer, an since the only way to tell is to do the aspiration i'll wait for that.
basically he has 2 suspicious lumps..and what's weird is both are located on the back of his body but one on the right and one on the left.
basically if you ran your hand down his spine until you got all the way to the end and then went to the right of his body and tot the left of his body(still at the top of his body though where his spine is) he's got a black looking lump


----------



## Caty M

Could it be the top of his hip bones? Tess's poke up a bit and they just look/feel like hard lumps.


----------



## CorgiPaws

Caty M said:


> Could it be the top of his hip bones? Tess's poke up a bit and they just look/feel like hard lumps.


I can't even explain why, but I literally got the giggles over this. 

On another note, I stubbed my toe today, and it's bruised. Am I going to die?


----------



## Caty M

PuppyPaws said:


> On another note, I stubbed my toe today, and it's bruised. Am I going to die?


The next 24 hours will be touch and go... keep us updated!

Tess is a scrawny little thing. :wink: seriously though RC, are they evenly spaced from the spine and an equal size?


----------



## Scarlett_O'

PuppyPaws said:


> I can't even explain why, but I literally got the giggles over this.
> 
> On another note, I stubbed my toe today, and it's bruised. Am I going to die?


Me too!LOL


But yes, you are....You need to bring Annie and Mousse up here...and then Ill put you out of your misery...and keep the darlings!!!:wink:  :biggrin: :fish:


----------



## CorgiPaws

Scarlett_O' said:


> : :fish:


death by fish? :wacko:


----------



## hmbutler

Scarlett_O' said:


> Me too!LOL
> 
> 
> But yes, you are....You need to bring Annie and Mousse up here...and then Ill put you out of your misery...and keep the darlings!!!:wink:  :biggrin: :fish:


Dibs on Timber!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

PuppyPaws said:


> death by fish? :wacko:


AHHAHHAA....nope..Ive got some things that are MUCH more powerful then fish...you can even choose your death if you would like!:wink: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

i don't think they are the hip bones. when iw as brushing him i went over one and some ''break off'' had some brown speckles in his hair. the right is a little bigger. They also seem to itch him the same way shane's tumors itched him


Caty M said:


> The next 24 hours will be touch and go... keep us updated!
> 
> Tess is a scrawny little thing. :wink: seriously though RC, are they evenly spaced from the spine and an equal size?


----------



## hmbutler

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i don't think they are the hip bones. when iw as brushing him i went over one and some ''break off'' had some brown speckles in his hair. the right is a little bigger. They also seem to itch him the same way shane's tumors itched him


Would cancer "break off" and flake through the fur??? I haven't had a dog with cancer, but that doesnt sound right to me...


----------



## cprcheetah

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> eh mot cancer treatments are just as bad as doing nothing, and we prob wouldn;t go through that..but hopefully it's nothing to worry about.


I have a friend who has a dog with Bladder Cancer which is one of the worst cancer's to have, using a Prey Model Raw Diet, and homeopathy, her dog who was given less than 3 months to live by the vet, is still around and THRIVING 3+ years LATER!


----------



## cprcheetah

hmbutler said:


> Would cancer "break off" and flake through the fur??? I haven't had a dog with cancer, but that doesnt sound right to me...


 I have lost PLENTY of dogs to cancer (my science diet feeding years) over the years, and have worked for a vet for 20+ years and have NEVER seen cancer 'flake' off like that.....sounds very odd.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

what''s a tumor supposed to do when you brush it lol


cprcheetah said:


> I have lost PLENTY of dogs to cancer (my science diet feeding years) over the years, and have worked for a vet for 20+ years and have NEVER seen cancer 'flake' off like that.....sounds very odd.


----------



## cprcheetah

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> what''s a tumor supposed to do when you brush it lol


 Why are you brushing a tumor? How big is it? Is it attached to the skin? Under the skin? On top of the skin? The only ones I've seen have issues (yes I do groom dogs too so I clip, brush etc) lots of older dogs with tumors etc, are the sebaceous cysts which are the nasty looking wart type tumors, they will bleed if irritated. But I've never seen a tumor, "flake".


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

cprcheetah said:


> Why are you brushing a tumor? How big is it? Is it attached to the skin? Under the skin? On top of the skin? The only ones I've seen have issues (yes I do groom dogs too so I clip, brush etc) lots of older dogs with tumors etc, are the sebaceous cysts which are the nasty looking wart type tumors, they will bleed if irritated. But I've never seen a tumor, "flake".


i was brushing my dog


----------



## hmbutler

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i was brushing my dog


if you're convinced its an itchy painful tumor, wouldn't you avoid brushing that area?

I really just think you need to calm down and stop convincing yourself that Winston has cancer. You went through a terrible loss and you're assuming the absolute worst, but it could very well be nothing. If the worrying is driving you insane, get in to the vet sooner and have it tested.

Either way, it doesn't sound like a tumor from what you just described... though I have no idea what it would be


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Scarlett_O' said:


> Me too!LOL
> 
> 
> But yes, you are....You need to bring Annie and Mousse up here...and then Ill put you out of your misery...and keep the darlings!!!:wink:  :biggrin: :fish:


Well, while we're doling out Linsey's dogs, I call dibs on Zailey, Braxton, and Kola! And no fair, Abi, you just got a new little girl so I get Mousse.


----------



## magicre

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Well, while we're doling out Linsey's dogs, I call dibs on Zailey, Braxton, and Kola! And no fair, Abi, you just got a new little girl so I get Mousse.


no no. how many times does this have to be repeated.

BRAXTON IS MINE I TELL YOU.


----------



## CorgiPaws

Very flattering guys, but I think I shall keep them all. I'm a dane greeder. :biggrin: And, I think hubby would kill someone if they tried to take his Zailey or Timber.... and I'd DARE someone to make a move on the other four.


----------

